# Cervical erosion



## doodleBear (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi there- sorry its a bit epic
Last tuesday on going to the toilet i noticed a fairly small pink/brown spot of blood and paniced. Rang the hospital who assessed me did urine, bloods, BP and a speculum exam. The cervix was shut but the midwife said there was a red patch of 'erosion' on the cervix. They arranged an antenatal appointment the next day. They didnt listen for hearbeats because at my stage (17w2d-with twins on this day), they risked only finding 1 or picking up 1 twice so was sent home to rest.  At about 1.30 am i went to the toilet, nothing on pad but bright red blood in bowl and on paper. Rang unit back and they thought it would be the speculum exam causing that and to rest but ring if it persisted. It didnt. 

Next morning I saw consultant and had a scan- to our relief babies were fine, Bleed hadnt come from placentas and all seemed well. I was ordered to have lots of rest and at least the rest of the week off work. During weds, thurs and friday day, i had some random light spotting either on pad  or on a single wipe never both and not all the time. Late last night though (Friday) I had a fair amount of brown and a twinge of red blood on a panty liner, and on wiping. No abdominal pain or cramps. We decided to go on advice given last time, rest monitor and go back if it hadnt stopped. Put thinker sanitary towel in , barely slept, up every hour or so to check but by 8am a max of 2 teeny spots. Been fine since.

Im guessing cervical erosion takes time to heal and all i can do is rest. I dont want to keep ringing if not necessry but dont want to be dismissive. Felt slightly calmer last night as i knew babies were ok last time and it was unlikely i'd get another scan so soon. 

So question amongst waffle- roughly how long is the healing process and am i doing the right thing ?

Laura x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Laura

It's a bit of a case if how long is a piece of string ad everyone is different. Aldo the vagina/cervix have a great blood volume in them during pregnancy. 

I think you have done the right thing. If it becomes more than a small but of spotting or in wiping then you do need to call the hospital. 

Kaz xxxxx


----------



## doodleBear (Feb 17, 2012)

Thank you. I will do and thanks for the quick reply x


----------

